# Greetings from South Africa!



## Mountless20 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi everyone, my name is Greta, I am 20 and I'm from South Africa. Used to own three horsies, but am studying full-time now - hence my username . I'd love to meet you guys and please post picces of your horses :wink:


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Howdy ma'am, and i hope you get back into riding as as possible


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

Goeie Dag Greta and aangename kennis.

I was in South Africa once upon a time - it has some beautiful places, and so much wide open space. Whereabouts are you?


----------



## Mountless20 (Oct 3, 2009)

equimed said:


> Goeie Dag Greta and aangename kennis.
> 
> I was in South Africa once upon a time - it has some beautiful places, and so much wide open space. Whereabouts are you?


Wow! I'm Afrikaans...can you speak fluently??? Yes I love it here - I live in the Eastern Cape on the coast - a few 100 metres from the beach! (I would have preferred a farm hehe) Where were u?


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi there, my horses can be viewed on the 'number 3' to the left


----------



## Mountless20 (Oct 3, 2009)

Omigosh Fjordfan, I adore your horses...I'm a huge Welsh fan myself so guess I'm a little biased! :wink:


----------



## FjordFan (Oct 3, 2008)

Mountless20 said:


> Omigosh Fjordfan, I adore your horses...I'm a huge Welsh fan myself so guess I'm a little biased! :wink:


Thanks Mountless, these are my first Welsh Cobs and I'm finding just how wonderful they are


----------



## Mountless20 (Oct 3, 2009)

My first pony was a WelshX... Loved her to bits!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome!! You can see my mare by clicking on the 'number 1' under my picture!


----------



## equimed (Jun 2, 2009)

Hello Greta

I could probably hold a converstaion in Afrikaans - it's over 10 years since I spoke it tho', and I wuld probably fill in all the gaps with spanish words!

I was mostly in Jo'burg (work related - I was a TV journalist).

I LOVE the Cape - I have friends in Hermanus, and a horsey e-friend somewhere near Cape Town. The wine farms, the coast - wow, you are fortunate!

Que pasas un buen dia - have a good day


----------



## Mountless20 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice...I study 2hours away from Jo'burg! I know I just love the coast, but Spain doesn't seem like a step-down though!:wink:


----------

